# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  ممكن تساعدوني قبل فوات الأواآن ...!

## هل من توبه

بسسسم الله الرحمن الرررحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآآل محمد  
اخواني اخواتي 
اريد منكم مساعدتي ..
انا فتاهـ مخطوبه وعمري 17 سنهـ 
وآنـاا متهااونه في الصلااهـ بكثره وفترات حتى لا اصصلي 
ودائما اعدد نفسي اني لن اتهاون 
وابقى تقريبا لمدهـ كم اسبوع وارجع مثل ما انا 
أريد حل لمششكلتي قبل فوات الآوان 
اريد ان ادخل إلى حياتي الجديده 
بدون تهاون وبدون ذنوب وسيئات 
ماذا افعل 
كلما حاولت ارجع مثل مـآ أناا لا اسستطييع  
اررجووكممم سسسااعدوني ...........؟؟!  :sad2:  :closedeyes:

----------

رنيم الحب (10-30-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
السلامُ على من اتبع الهدى ...

أخيتي أهلاً بكِ....
لابد أن نعلم ...أن الصلاة صِلة ..
إن انقطعت الصلة فلا صلاة ..
فحين الوقوف بين يدي الله عز وجل لابد أن تحضر جوارحنا ..هنا الصلة تكمن..
إن حضرت جوارحك ..ستعلمين أنك بين يدي الجبار...حينها لن ترغبي بالابتعاد بعدها أبدا..

سؤال لكِ ولي وللجميع..
كم ستأخذ الصلاة من وقتنا...!
ربع ساعة ، ثلث ساعة بالكثير...
ثلث ساعة من أربع وعشرين ساعة ..احسبي باليوم ثلاث مرات تقفين بين يدي الله جل وعلى ..
لتؤدين خمس صلوات ..خلنا نقول ساعة !!..
ساعة وحدة بس في اليوم كله...وبشكل متقطع ..راح نكون على صلة بالرب..
بغض النظر عن التعقيبات ..والأدعية اليومية ..
مو ضروري تلتزمي بها مبدأياً.......خليك ع الواجب..(الصلاة)...والواجب راح يجذبك للمستحب...وراح تشوفي هالشي بعين قلبك ..

...
خية ..
انتي على زواج وراح تصيري بيوم من الأيام أم..
وأكيد انتي حابة يكونوا أبناءك على نهج الاسلام العارفين بحقه المهتدين لطريق محمد وآل محمد ...

اسألي الله دوماً أن يقربكِ إليه بحق أحب الخلق لديه..
وتذكري...
أنكِ تُصلين يومياً مع صاحب العصر والزمان..خصوصاً لو صليتها أول الوقت ..
افتكرهين أن يكون صاحب زمانكِ إماماً لكِ في صلاتك..!
أفتتباطئين لو قيل لكِ أنك تصلين خلف محبوبكِ...!!
تقربي إلى الله وتوسلي إليه بحق أهل بيت محمد صلوات الله عليهم ...
أن يجعلكِ منه قريبة ..

فبالصلاة تنالين كل التوفيق...
أنا على أتم اليقين أنكِ قادرة على التغلب على أمر الشيطان ..
بحولٍ من الله وقوة ....أكثري شكر الله ..واسجدي له شكراً..على هذه النعمة ..
رددي ..(إن الله لايُغير مابقوم حتى يغيروا مابأنفسهم ...) تأمليها أكثر من أن تردديها..
ستتغيرين ...ثقي..
كونكِ احببتِ تغيير مابنفسك ..وربكِ ارحم الراحمين يعطيكِ بقدر نياتك الصادقة ..


اهنئكِ على شجاعة وضع هذه المشكلة ...
غيركِ يعاني من وخزات الشيطان ...ويصر على اتباعه..
مُجرد عزمكِ على التغير...على القرب من الله ...ذاك يهبكِ التوفيق ..
بداخلي أكثر...لن أُرهقكِ به...بل أدعكِ تتأملي كل لحظة قرب من الله..

اسأل الله لنا ولكم الهداية وحسن الختام بالولاية ..
دعائي يحتويكِ بقوووة ..
كوني قوية ..وألطاف الرب معكِ كل حين..

موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ..
دمتِ بحرز الاله..

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (04-27-2011), 

السيـدة (04-30-2011), 

رنيم الحب (10-30-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (10-30-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـــــآآ بهم يا الله ..~* 

*الصلآة هي عمـــــآآد الدين .. إن قُبلت قُبل ماســــــوآآها وإن رُدت رُد مـآسوآآهآآ* 
*وهي الفآآصل بين الكفر والإيمـــآآن* 

*وأنا على يقين إنك مؤمنة .. لكن الشيطـآن يدخل للإنسآآن من كل بآآب* 
*ويبعدالإنسـآآن عن ربه* 
*فأنتِ الأقووى والأقدر على قهره والتغلب على وسوستة ومكآئده*

*فكمـــآآ قآآلت الأخت دمعة ..* 
*الصلآة لن تأخذ من وقتك سوى بضع دقآآئق* 
*وستصبح مع الأيآم جزء من حيـآآتك لآغنى عنهـــآآ* 
*وثقي بمجرد إقرآآرك بذنبك وعزمك على التوبة*
*ستتغير حيـآتك تمـآمآآ وتشعرين بالرآآحة والطمـأنينة واللذة في محرآآب الصلآة* 
*وحتمـآآ ..* 
*سيوفقك الله في حيآآتك الجديدة وتكوني أم صآآلحـة لأبنآءك في المستقبل* 
*أتعلمين ..!!* 
*أني منذ الصغر كنتُ محـآفظة على الصلآة ولم أتهآون يومـآآ بها* 
*والآن ترآودني شكوك في صلآتي* 
*فأحــآول أن أقضي بعض الصلوآآت إبرآء للذمـــة* 
*فلآ أعلم أتكون صلوآآتي مقبولة أم لآ .. !!*
*لكن أرجو الرب أن يقبل مني ويتجـآوز عن تقصيري* 


*غـآليتي ..* 
***هل من توبة*** 
*أتمنى أن تلتزمي منذ الآن بالمحـآفظة على صلآتك* 
*فلآ زلتِ في مقتبل العمر والمستقبل أمــــآمك*
*فيومــآآ من الأيآم ستتعلق روحك وقلبك بخــــآلق الأكوآآن* 
*وكلمـآضآقت بكِ الدنيآآ ستلجأين للصلآة وذكر الله* 
*فالحسين عليه السلآم مع شدة الحـآل الذي وصل إليه والأعدآآء يحيطونه من كل جآآنب* 
*قآآل لهم أمهلووني لأصلي لربي ..* 
*والإمـآم علي عليه السلآم قُتل في محرآآب الصلآة* 
*وسيد السآآجدين كآن يطيل السجود لله*
*والسيدة زينب عليهـآ السلآم عندما أشتد بها الحـآآل كآآنت تصلي من جلووس* 
*وفآطمة الزهرآء مآآتت وهي في محرآآب الصلآة تتلو آيآآت الله ..* 
*والأئمة كلهم كآنو عى هذآآ المنهـــآآج* 
*فهم قدوتنـآآ وعلى نهجهم نسير وهم السبيل إذآآ ضآقت بنآآ السبل وأغُلقت الأبوآآب* 
*فأسـآلي الله بحق أعظم الخلق عليه محمد وآل محمد أن يهديكِ ويوفقك* 
*ويصلح حـآآلكِ إلى أحسن الأحوآآل وأتمهــآآ* 

*عذرآآ على الإطـآآلة ..* 
*وأتمنى أن أكون أفدتك ولو بالشي اليسير* 
*والأخت دمعة ماقصرت ..(كفت ووفت )وكآنت إجآبتها مقنعة تمـآمآآ* 
*رحم الله وآآلديهــآ وحقق الله أمـآنيها بمحمد وآل محمد* 

*ودعـــــوآآتي لك بالتوفيق والسدآآد في الدنيآآ والآخرة ..* 
*تحيـــآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

السيـدة (04-30-2011), 

شذى الزهراء (10-30-2010)

----------


## هل من توبه

*شكرا لكم اخواتي على نصحي وتوعيتي* 
*فأنا محتاجه للنصح * 
*واتمنى الأعضااء البقيه ينصحوونني اكثر فأكثرر*
*فأن الآآن أحااول بقدر المستطاع ان ابذل جهدي لك اووصصل إلى الهدف ..!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*الصلاة وماآدراكِ مالصلاة ..هي سِنام الاسلام وعموده مابُني الاسلام الا على خمس آركان وثانيها الصلاة ..*
*مااقدر ازيد كلام اكثر على العزيزات دمعه ورنيم ،،*
*ماقصروا معاكِ.. وكلامهم رآآئع وكله ذووو حكمة ..*

*قال المصطفى صلى الله عليه وآله (وجعلت قرة عيني الصلاة ) ،،*
*تعرفي شنو معنى قرة عينه .. يعني حياته ..يعني سروره في الدنيا قبل الآخرة ...الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله اذا جاء وقت الصلاة يرتاح قلبه .. وينسر فؤاده ويزداد طمأنينة ويكون بخشووع وتذلل لان جاء الوقت اللي يكون في خلوة بينه وبين الله تعالى ..* 

*وحبيت اقولكِ لازم تصلي انتي على وجه زواج اكيد الرجال ماخطبكِ الا عارف انتي صاحبة دين .. يعني عندكِ الصلاة مهمه وواجبة ولازم تقضيها باليوم خمس مرآآات ..*
*نترك الزوج .. بس رب العالمين اللي فرضها علينا وأوجبها لانها الصلة بينا وبينه عزوجل ..صلة الخالق بمخلوقة ،، والمناجآآة للرب تعالى من عباده واذا صليتي هاللحظة بس تقدري تناجي ربكِ وتدعيه انه يهديكِ ويوفقكِ ويرزقكِ الخير كله ..*
*لكن اذا مافي صلاة وين نلتجي لربنا ..اي مكان مقدس نقدر ندعي لنفسنا بالهدآآايه والصلاح ..ندعي ان الله يرزقنا جنته ويبعدنا عن ناره ..*

*اختي العزيزة ..*
*توبي الى الله وتباكي من خشيته .. وازدادي خوفاً من الوقوف بين يديه دون قيامكِ بعمل يرضيه كالصلاة .. وبها يمحو الله الخطايآآ.. ويزيل الذنوب* 
*فكيف اذا ماصليتي ازددتي ذنوباً على ذنوبكِ ..و مانستفيذ شيء من حياتنا اذا كانت باردة مافيها خلوة بينا وبين الله سبحانه وتعالى مافي الا الصلاة نقدر نختلي لوحدنا ما أحد يشوفنا لان احنا بين يديَ المولى نلتجي إليه... نستغفره .. حتى نقدر نتكلم ونحكي له عن المعاصي عن الذنوب عن اي شيء خطأ سويناه بحياتنا ..مااحد يسمعنا ..مااحد يفضح سرناآ.. انتي اغلطتي واخطيتي بس الله غفور رحيم .. يرحمنا من ناره .. ويغفر ذنوبنا ..*

*غنااتي ...*
*استغفري ربكِ دائماً ومن الحين أساليه التوبة والرضا والعفو والمعافاة في الدين والدنيا .. هذا الاذكآار قوليه..(اللهم اني اسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة في الدين والدنيا ) ... كرريه دائماً.. حتى في السجووود*

*وهذا اذكار ثاني قوليه وكرريه كل وقت حتى تكون الصلاة عندكِ هي الحياة وتقدري في المستقبل تكوني أم ممتازة صالحة في تربية ابناء صالحون تربوا على حب الصلاة ومايقدروا يتركوها للحظة .. (ربنا أجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا تقبل دعاء )..*
*وتقدري من الآن تقومي تصلي ركعتين توبة .. اتوجهي لله بخشووع .. ابكي .. تباكي حتى تحسي الايمان خالط دمكِ وتحسي بحيوية انكِ تبغي تسوي المستحيل حتى ربكِ يرضى ..وتحبي الصلاة اللي اذا قُبلت قٌبل ماسوآآها يعني أعمالكِ الحين ماتنقبل الا بالصلاة ...* 

*توكلي على الله ياخية .. واتركي وساوس الشيطان هو هذا اللي يبغاه يغوينا عن ربنا سبحاآنه وتعالى .. استعيذي منه في كل وقت .. واستعيذى منه من الآن* 
*وفي الصلاة اول ماتبدأيه تعوذي منه ...*
*وياارب يوفقكِ ويهديكِ لكل خير .. ويهديكِ للصلاة اللي بتنور حياتكِ وبتخليكِ سعيدة في الدنيآ والآخرة ..*

*تحياآآتي لكِ... شـــــــّذى*

----------

السيـدة (04-30-2011)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـآآ بهم يا الله .. ~* 

*عزيزتي ..~*
*للتو جآءتني قصة عبر البريد وأحببت أن أضعها لكِ لتقرأيها وتستفيدي منها* 
*وأتمنى أن لآ أُثقل عليكِ ..*

*يقول الشاب ذو الـــ 19عاما:*


*كنت شاباً أظن أن الحياة .. مال وفير .. وفراش وثير .. ومركب وطيء ..*


*وكان يوم جمعة .. جلست مع مجموعة من رفقاء الدرب على الشاطئ ..*


*وهم كالعادة مجموعة من القلوب الغافلة ..*

*سمعت النداء حي على الصلاة ..حي على الفلاح..*

*أقسم أني سمعت الأذان طوال حياتي .. ولكني لم أفقه يوماً معنى كلمة فلاح ..*

*طبع الشيطان على قلبي .. حتى صارت كلمات الأذان كأنها تقال بلغة لا أفهمها ..*

*كان الناس حولنا يفرشون سجاداتهم .. ويجتمعونللصلاة..*

*ونحن كنا نجهز عدة الغوص وأنابيب الهواء ..*

*استعداداً لرحلة تحت الماء..*

*لبسنا عدة الغوص .. ودخلنا البحر .. بعدنا عن الشاطئ ..*

*حتى صرنا في بطن البحر ..*

*كان كل شيء على ما يرام .. الرحلة جميلة ..*
*وفي غمرة المتعة ..*

*فجأة تمزقت القطعة المطاطية التي يطبق عليها الغواص بأسنانه وشفتيه لتحول دون دخول الماء إلى الفم...*

*ولتمده بالهواء من الأنبوب .. وتمزقت أثناء دخول الهواء إلى رئتي ..*

*وفجأة أغلقت قطرات الماء المالح المجرى التنفسي... وبدأت أموت ..*

*بدأت رئتي تستغيث وتنتفض .. تريد هواء .. أي هواء ..*

*أخذت اضطرب .. البحر مظلم .. رفاقي بعيدون عني ..*

*بدأت أدرك خطورة الموقف .. إنني أموت ..*

*بدأت أشهق .. وأشرب الماء المالح..*

*بدأ شريط حياتي بالمرور أمام عيني ..*

*مع أول شهقة ..*


*عرفت كم أنا ضعيف ..*

*بضع قطرات مالحة سلطها الله علي ليريني أنه هو القويالجبار..*


*آمنت أنه لا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه... حاولت التحرك بسرعة للخروج من الماء ..*


*إلا أني كنت على عمق كبير ..*

*ليست المشكلة أن أموت .. المشكلة كيف سألقى الله ؟!*

*إذا سألني عن عملي .. ماذا سأقول؟*
*أما ما أحاسب عنه .. الصلاة .. وقد ضيعتها ..*
*تذكرت الشهادتين .. فأردت أن يختم لي بهما ..*

*فقلت أشهـ .. فغصَّ حلقي .. وكأن يداً خفية تطبق على رقبتي*

*لتمنعني من نطقها*
*حاولت جاهداً .. أشهـ .. أشهـ .. بدأ قلبي يصرخ :*

*ربي ارجعون .. ربي ارجعون*

*... ساعة ....دقيقة .. لحظة .. ولكن هيهات..*

*بدأت أفقد الشعور بكل شيء .. أحاطت بي ظلمة غريبة ..*

*هذا آخر ما أتذكر ..*

*لكن رحمة ربي كانت أوسع ..*

*فجأة بدأ الهواء يتسرب إلى صدري مرة أخرى*

*انقشعت الظلمة .. فتحت عيني .. فإذ أحدا لأصحاب ..*

*يثبت خرطوم الهواء في فمي ..*

*ويحاول إنعاشي .. ونحن مازلنا في بطن البحر ..*

*رأيت ابتسامة على محياه .. فهمت منها أنني بخير ..*

*عندها صاح قلبي .. ولساني .. وكل خلية في جسدي ..*

*أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله .. وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله.. الحمد لله..*

*خرجت من الماء .. وأنا شخص أخر ..*

*تغيرت نظرتي للحياة ..*

*أصبحت الأيام تزيدني من الله قرباً .. أدركت سرَّ وجودي في الحياة ..*

*تذكرت قول الله ( إلا ليعبدون) ..صحيح .. ما خلقنا عبثاً ..*

*مرت*

*أيام .. فتذكرت تلك الحادثة ..*

*فذهبت إلى البحر .. ولبست لباس الغوص ..*

*ثم أقبلت إلى الماء .. وحدي وتوجهت إلى المكان نفسه في بطن البحر*


*وسجدت لله تعالى سجدة ما أذكر اني سجدت مثلها في حيات*
*في مكان لا أظن أن إنساناً قبلي قد سجد فيه لله تعالى ..*


*عسى أن يشهد علي هذا المكان يوم القيامة فيرحمني الله بسجدتي في عمق البحر*

*فهي قصة تحمل بين طيآآتها العظة والعبرة لكل شآآب وشـآآبة* 
*فسبحـآآن الله الذي يهدي من يشــــــآآء ويضل من يشآآء*

*موفقة لكل خير وصلآح ..*
*تحيـآآتي القلبية ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عزيزتي هل من توبة
أحيي فيك هذه الصراحة وأعترافك بذنبك وتأكدي انك وقفتي على اول عتبات التوبة بالندم فلا تجعلي الشيطان يبعدك عن طريق الله
الاخوات ماقصروا كل اللي كنت افكر اكتبه لقيتهم كاتبينه جزاهم الله ألف خير
اكثري عزيزتي من الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد والتوسل بمحمد وآله الطاهرين
واكثري من ذكر الآية اللتي ذكرتها الاخت شذى الزهراء(رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء)
الله يوفقش ويسعدش

----------


## رامي مهدي محمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على النبي وال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين (هل من توبه) شكرا لطرحكم الفعال والمهم جزيتم خيرا
من تجاربي السابقة وعلمي القاصر استفدت كثيرا خصوصا في هذه الامور
وحتى لو تتبعتم روايات أهل بيت العصمة  عليهم السلام  لوجتم حتما (بأنه هناك اقبال وادبار للنفس) وقد نصحونا بعدم التقصير في حال وردنا نفحة روحانية وهي الاقبال أي بعض الاوقات يحس الشخص أنه مرتاح بعد ما أدى من عبادات وهذا الوقت يستغلونه بالتضرع والدعاء (عسى الله أن يثبتنا واياكم على ولاية محمد وال محمد في الدنيا والاخرة) , هناك برامج يواضب عليها الشخص بحكم ما قرأت ونصحوني به
أولا المواضبة على اتيان الصلاة بأول وقتها.
ثانيا عودو أنفسكم على عدم ترك أدعية الايام والليالي مع مراعات البقاء على وضوء معظم وقتكم أو كله
ثالثا المواضبة على قراءة حديث الكساء ودعاء التوسل حتى لو كان كل يوم (أسرار كثيرة)
رابعا عند النوم كونو على وضوء (تسبيحة الزهراء عليها السلام , قراءة سورة يس , الحمد والمعودات والتوحيد وأكثرو من قراءة سورة التوحيد ففيها أسرار كثيرة حتى عند الخروج من البيت والعودة له , بعد صلاة الفجر الصلاة على النبي ص 100 مرة ويا حبذا عدم النوم قبل طلوع الشمس , وهكذا ... ملاحظة : قرائة الايات والسور لها فضل مضاعف وثواب أكبر عند اسقبال القبلة )
خامسا وهو مهم : الصـــــــــــــــدقة ( أول الشهر الهجري وبداية ووسط ونهاية الاسابيع أو خصص 30 ريال كل يوم ريال صدقة لتكمل الشهر فهذا أفضل استثمار) هناك أيضا شيء قرأته وأعتقد موجود في مفاتيح الجنان وهو حلاقة الشعر وتقليم الاظافر في أيام الشهر ففيه أيام جيدة وأيام غير جيدة . أرجو أن أكون قد وردة لضالتكم ,اسأل الله أن يوفقكم والقراء والاعضاء جميعا لما فيه صلاح دنياكم وأخرتكم على ولاية  أهل البيت الابرار محمد المختار والزهراء المظلومة والمجتبى كريم الدار وأبي الاحرار والتسعة من ولده الاطهار عليهم السلام أجمعين... لا حرمنا الله جديدكم شكرا جزيلا....(هل من توبة) ( ولا تقنطوا من رحمة الله)..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..
((الصلاة ان قبلت قبل ما سواها وان ردت رد ما سواها 

اختي هل من توبه 

لقد اجتمع عليك كيد الشيطان.. وهوى النفس الأمارة بالسوء

فالشيطان يريد أن يوقعك في الهلاك.. وليس شيء أفضل عنده من ترك الصلاة ..
أتدري لماذا؟
لأن من ترك الصلاة فقد انقطعت صلته بالله، وانقطع الحبل الذي يعتصم به بربه ..
وإذا انقطعت الصلة بالله فماذا سيحصل؟ 
ستكون إذن لا محالة عبداً للشيطان، أسيراً لهواك، وقد أطعته عن اختيار منك..
وأنتي تعلمي أنك بذلك تغضبي ربك وتعصينه وترضي إبليس وتطيعينه ..
فما هي النتيجة إذن؟!
أن تكون قد استبدلتي رضى الله برضى الشيطان، 
والبعد من الله بالقرب من عدو الله، فهل ترضى لنفسك هذا ؟!

وعشان الله يوفقك في كل امور حياتك وتكوني زوجه وام ناحجه فاانتي تقربتي من الله با لتوبه 

التوبة الى ربك الكريم الحليم، الرؤوف الحليم والخضوع له متذلل له
وقد فتح لكي باب التوبة على مصراعيه 
{قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعاً إنه هو الغفور الرحيم * وأنيبوا إلى ربكم وأسلموا له من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب ثم لا تنصرون * واتبعوا أحسن ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب بغتة وأنتم لا تشعرون * أن تقول نفس يا حسرتى على ما فرطت في جنب الله وإن كنت لمن الساخرين}.

اختي هل من توبه ردي دائما 

اللهم إني تبت إليك إنك أنت التواب الرحيم
*جعلنا* الله *وياك من محبين الصلاه* 

*موفقه*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

أختي هل من توبة  
أولاً أُحيي فيكِ شجاعتكِ في الاعتراف  
ثانياً اختي في الله أنتِ وقفتِ على الطريق الصحيح للتوبة وهو طريق الندم ومحاسبت النفس ... وهذا دليل كبييير على أن قلبكِ صادق في التوبة والعودة إلى الله 
ثالثاً إن سر السعادة للانسان في هذه الحياة هو القرب من الله تعالى ... فكلما كان الانسان قريباً من الله تعالى بالصلاة والدعاء الصادق كلما زادت راحته النفسية وسعادته <<< أقولها عن تجربة  
رابعاً الاخوان والاخوات كفوا ووفوا جزاهم الله خير وقالوا كل إلي في خاطري وأكثر 
خامساً أسأل الله الهدايا لكِ ولنا ولأبنائنا  
موفقة

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أختي " هل من توبة " سلام من الله عليكم ورحمة وبركات 
من تاب تاب الله عليه 
ابدي ببرنامج عملي 
1- احرصي على الوضوء حتى لو لم تصلي ابق على طهارة 
2- قرري مع نفسك الاتيان بصلاة الفجر فهي ركعتان ولو قضاء 
3- قومي بمعاقبة نفسك حال عدم الالتزام بصلاة الفجر بحرمان نفسك مما تحبين وكافئيها بما تحبين اذا التزمتي شهرا كاملا 
4- بعدها ابدي بصلاة المغرب ثلاث ركعات واعملي لها كما عملتي لصلاة الصبح 
5- دعمي موقفك الايجابي بتدعيم ايجابي مكافأة مالية مثلا ..رحلة ترفيهية ..وفي حال عدم اتيانك بهذه الصلاتين تعاقبي نفسك بالحرمان من شيء تحبينه 
6- وقت صلاة الظهرين التزمي بالوضوء حتى لو لم تصلي 
7- فتشي عن سبب عدم قيامك بالصلاة وحاولي معرفة ماذا يقدم لك من اشباع العمل الذي تقومين به وقت الصلاة وحاولي الاقلاع عن ذلك العمل او الاتيان به قبل موعد الصلاة 
8- حاولي الجلوس في مصلاك وقت الصلاة حتى لو لم تصلي 
الله يتقبل منكم وجعل الله روحك طاهرة بالصلاة

----------

